# Old acoustic guitar rebuild - part 2



## stickboy (Jun 26, 2009)

Now that I have the guitar all apart I can start the repairs










I super-glued and clamped the broken tail peice and capped it with a block of maple for support











As you can see the bracing is very minimal and I will remove and replace all except the upper face brace

Below is a picture of the bracing pattern from a Martin 00 that I will incorporate into the pattern I will use











Pre- fitting the spruce bacing











Starting the glue up on the go-bar deck










My home made hide glue pot (all from Wal-Mart, $30 including heater, digital thermometer and jam jars)










After bracing and kleating the top cracks, I prepaired the bridge location by cleaning, sanding and
repairing a missing area of wood
The replacement bridge came from Stewmac and is the exact size of the missing one.










Clamping the bridge on with top off is a lot easier










Did not have the right size go-bars so I used a lot of wood clamps to glue the top back on










The old binding was wood but I only have plastic to replace it with. It is an off-white binding










Now time to start working on the neck and fingerboard........


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like your doing a great job AND having fun


----------

